
Filmmaker Crowdfunds DVD Release of His YouTube Hit - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/uk/2012/01/10/this-uk-filmmaker-is-crowdfunding-the-dvd-release-of-his-first-orbit-youtube-hit/
======
ibrow
Link to the crowdfunding page: <http://www.indiegogo.com/firstorbit>

